# recommend a repairer



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi - as you can see from the photos (hopefully !!) I've managed to
damage the rear of my Starburst. Can anybody recommend a good
repair shop within reasonable travelling distance of Worcester ?

Clyde


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Aren't Branfibre based somewhere nearby? Try googling them. They are experts at this sort of repair


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

as you go towards evesham isnt there a boat builder who does fibreglass work on one of the main roundabouts


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Option 1 in Bromsgrove (01527 557111) are expert repairers for fibre glass sports cars. 

The owner Frank has done a couple of repairs for me in the past few years on a fibreglass / gel coated large 7 mtr trailer & a race car, both jobs superb & included making good a large punched hole in the rear quarter of the trailer that had gone missing.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Branfibre are in Chacombe near Banbury
http://www.branfibre.co.uk/


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks all for taking trouble to reply - have decided to go with Redvers and booked in for 2 weeks time, understand they do a lot of work for various dealers in Southwest

http://www.motswindon.biz/motorhome_repairs.html

cheers
Clyde


----------

